# Amber stag and file hunter



## godogs57 (Oct 17, 2016)

Had this piece of stag for about 10 years. Picked it up elk hunting in NM. I got Culpepper & Company to do their amber stag treatment and I thought it turned out well. The file is an old Heller file that I came across and it, like my Bowie posted elsewhere, heat treated perfectly. Copper guard and buttcap with turquoise/nickle silver/copper spacers. 

Hair splitting sharp...love that carbon steel.

Hope you like:


----------



## sharpeblades (Oct 17, 2016)

Another fine one


----------



## Gobbler Down (Oct 17, 2016)

godogs57 said:


> Had this piece of stag for about 10 years. Picked it up elk hunting in NM. I got Culpepper & Company to do their amber stag treatment and I thought it turned out well. The file is an old Heller file that I came across and it, like my Bowie posted elsewhere, heat treated perfectly. Copper guard and buttcap with turquoise/nickle silver/copper spacers.
> 
> Hair splitting sharp...love that carbon steel.
> 
> Hope you like:


Just perfection!


----------



## marknga (Oct 17, 2016)

Wow


----------



## The black stick of death (Oct 18, 2016)

Beautiful knife I like how you left some of the ridges from the file


----------



## bristol_bound (Oct 18, 2016)

Beautiful !! The amber really sets off the copper, well done sir!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Oct 18, 2016)

Very nice !!!


----------



## bg7m (Oct 18, 2016)

That is beautiful work!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 18, 2016)

Man, that is pretty!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Oct 18, 2016)

That is as pretty as speckled birddog puppy!


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 19, 2016)

Hank thats a beauty . Nice work as always friend.


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 23, 2016)

Very fine!  Outstanding work!


----------

